# rhinitis



## bertie basset (May 13, 2020)

hi,
10yr old in good health apart from couple dodgy teeth
BUT, had the tests and has got rhinitis ,been on antibiotics for 3 wks no nose bleeding which he was doing badly .got odd bleed lately.but not bad. on metacam now .
anybody had experience of rhinitis and treatment of.
any help welcome .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Bumping up, again ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bertie basset (May 13, 2020)

whats bumping up


----------

